# الآن وبإنفراد تام شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2010 كن أمينا كل حين



## PoNA ELLY (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شعار مهرجان الكرازه 2010​

كـــــ أمينا كل حين ــــــــــــــــن​
كلمات : هاني اسحق
ألحان وتوزيع: هشام سمير​
عـش أميــن الــلــه مثــالك .. زى مـا ع الأرض عـــاش
ايمــان حقيـقى شجرة ثابتـة .. الريــاح متـهـــزهـــــاش
أعيش عقيدتى وأسرار كنيستى .. كلامي وسلوكى صلاه
جســــدى طـاهـــر فكــرى ابـــدى.. كلام كتـابــى ليـا حياه
عـش أميــــن ........ اللــه مثــــالك​
للتحميل اضغط​PONA​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للترنيمه والمجهود​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي علي الرد الجميل

+++وربنــــ يعوض محبتك ــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## anosh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى بجد يا ابانوب 
على تعبك و مجهودك و ربناااااااااااااا يعوضك​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رااااااااااااااااائع بجد
جارى النحميل
ميرسى جداا
ربنا يعوضك بجد​*


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثاانكس ليك*

*بس ازاى شعار مهرجان الصيف الجاى فى شهر 11 ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي خالص لردودك الجميله

+++وربنــــ يعوض محبتكم ــــــــــــــــا+++​


----------



## aboromy (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يعوضكم خير ويبارك تعبكم ومحبنكم ...... رائع *


----------



## anosh (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*ياريت يا ابانوب لو وصلت للتوزيع قبلنا ترفعهولنا 
و انا لو وصلت للتوزيع اكيد هارفعه زى السنه اللى فاتت
ربناااااااااااااا مع الجميع​*


----------



## grges monir (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااا جزيلا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

anosh قال:


> *ياريت يا ابانوب لو وصلت للتوزيع قبلنا ترفعهولنا
> و انا لو وصلت للتوزيع اكيد هارفعه زى السنه اللى فاتت
> ربناااااااااااااا مع الجميع​*




أووووووووك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 ديسمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> شكرااااااا جزيلا





أي خدمه​​


----------



## marooo eg (5 فبراير 2010)

ميرسي كتير على تعبكم
بس لو ممكن موسيقى الشعار لوحدها
وشكرا


----------



## البنت الشقية (7 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على المجهود الكبير


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 فبراير 2010)

وآدي يا جماعه موسيقي الشعار​
http://www.4shared.com/file/186760714/fad7bc19/____2010.html​


----------



## mico2005 (27 فبراير 2010)

*بس علي فكرة في حاجات اتغيرت فيه ياريت لو موجود الجديد تبعته لينا وربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## karkar2000 (6 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## toty sefo (15 مايو 2010)

ميرسى جدا على الشعار الجميل ​


----------

